# $100 4hr block



## ZKUSHIKURIDOTO (Feb 25, 2016)

Grabbed it today for only 27 pax in chicago, never seen it before. Was it a glitch? Before that I did $80 4hr block for 51 pax, this is not normal also.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

$25/hr isn't common except when the weather is crummy, but it's strange to see just 27 packages. They've been slicing all the meat off the bone around here lately. Which warehouse?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Sounds like surge pricing. They really needed those deliveries made so bumped it up. Just be grateful but don't expect to see alot of that. Possibly your location is short on drivers. Ours is overstaffed so we rarely see over 18 anymore.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw one once,.... On Fathers day about 5:30pm, I just laughed cause i was drinking. It didn't last long. Mostly 3hr/75 that day. Could a had one of those if I were home. But hey, I was having a good time.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

It's August, back to school season. Wait until December and $100 blocks will be the norm.


----------



## ZKUSHIKURIDOTO (Feb 25, 2016)

jester121 said:


> $25/hr isn't common except when the weather is crummy, but it's strange to see just 27 packages. They've been slicing all the meat off the bone around here lately. Which warehouse?


McKinley


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

It happens from time to time. 

Increased Rate Available In Farmers Branch (DDA1)

Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $96 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 4 hours) completed 1 p.m. to 11 p.m., Friday, August 18 only.

Just open the app and tap "Offers".


Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

had a couple of $30/hour lately.

_Opportunities are NOW AVAILABLE in the Amazon Flex app to earn an increased rate of $90 for delivery blocks (estimated to take 3 hours) completed 5 p.m. to 11 p.m., Monday, August 21 only._


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

ZKUSHIKURIDOTO said:


> Grabbed it today for only 27 pax in chicago, never seen it before. Was it a glitch? Before that I did $80 4hr block for 51 pax, this is not normal also.


Happened around mothers or Fathers day as well. Consider it surge pricing Ala Uber.


----------

